# Skin smoothing in Photoshop - video tutorials



## RushNP774 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just wrote a blog post about *how to smooth skin in Photoshop*, and thought I'd share it.  It covers some of the basics of:

The different blur techniques (gaussian, surface, and smart blur) used to actually make the skin smoother.
Different layer blending modes used to help make the effect look more natural and believable.
Masking/erasing parts of the effect to control which parts of the image are blurred.
It might be a bit basic for the Photoshop pros out there, but for anyone else who wants to get his/her hands wet with the basics of how to achieve smooth, glamourous skin, it should do the trick.

The post is called: *Skin Smoothing in Photoshop*

Also, if you have any questions, or especially suggestions about what you'd like me to write about in future blog posts, I'd be very appreciative for the feedback. I love writing about what my audience wants to learn about.

Hope it helps!


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Will this be useful for us Elements guys?


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2010)

Dude, give it A TRY. 

If you have trouble, adapt what elements can do and or experiment on your own.


----------



## lucypaddydog (Mar 20, 2010)

found your post really useful and interesting, will give it go on photo of me....  maybe knock a couple of years of.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## keith foster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that.  I am going to put it to work tomorrow!


----------



## giggs1434 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone..
Guys i bought new nintendo dsi last week and i need some good looking skin cover on it.So could anyone here please suggest me some websites providing nice skin covers.

Nintendo dsi skin covers


----------



## santana1434 (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I have got new Dsi and i need an elegant skin for it. So please suggest me a website that provides good skins for Dsi's.

Nintendo Dsi skins


----------



## Lwing (May 17, 2010)

Rush,

What tutorials would you recommend for a rank beginner to get started with portrait retouching on cs4? There are so many tutorials available for so many photoshop actions, ... it is quite confusing. Also, most of what I have seen is for intermediate users and not beginners.

I want to learn to enhance portraits in a way similar to what the advertisements show for PortraitProfessional.

I have started working my way through a group of video tutorials on the lydia.com site for cs3 but is there something better that you would suggest? I need something very basic.

Thanks!


----------



## aprillove20 (May 21, 2010)

Nice thread..it's really infomative and interesting.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL..  what is up with all of these internet BOTS.. freaking annoying


----------



## cole1434 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was thinking to change the looks of my nintend soon but can't find anything good that suits to my requirements, So can anyone please suggest what should i do and where can i get the best deal?

Nintendo dsi skins


----------



## penders627 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was thinking to change the looks of my nintend soon but can't find anything good that suits to my requirements, So can anyone please suggest what should i do and where can i get the best deal?

Nintendo dsi skins


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> LOL..  what is up with all of these internet BOTS.. freaking annoying



Seriously! lol this thread seems like a magnet for them


----------

